# Transfers for the 2014 Season



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The results of this year's Silly Season should be especially interesting in light of the probable demise of Vacansoliel and Euskatel - who have both freed their riders to look for new contracts. This means there are a lot of quality riders on the market. To the swift go the spoils:

As has long been suspected, Uran (Sky) and Renshaw (Belkin) have been confirmed for Omega-Pharma Quick-Step next year. This in addition to Ale-Jet coming out of "retirement" to join the team as well. No word yet on the fate of Chavanel.

Astana have not been sitting idily by either, they announced that they have hired Westra (Vacansoliel) and Pellizotti (Androni). The Pellizotti hire may be in trouble due to Astana's recent membership of the MPCC - we'll have to see how that plays out.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

It will be interesting to see if the MPCC is just a courtesy nod by these teams with the Pellizotti move. Do they keep him and blow off the MPCC? I say yes they will.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Things are definetly heating-up with rumours of teams "moving" to different countries so as to escape high taxes in their current country. When teams move their registration elsewhere, all the riders are freed-up to sign new contracts.

With Movistar potentially "moving" from Spain to Luxembourg, all their riders, including Quintana, will be up for grabs.

Transfer Rumours: Astana Chasing Quintana, Cannondale To Go American? | Cyclingnews.com

If Movistar move to Luxembourg, Spain will have no World Tour Teams - who would have thunk it?

The Cyclingnews Guide To Rider Transfers | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Henao to Quick-Step as well?

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stagiaires*

Cyclingnews just posted a list of Stagiaires - some might get slots in the 2014 teams.

50 Stagiaires Secure Places With Professional Teams | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Basso to Astana?*

"Basso and Nibali raced together at the Liquigas team, with Nibali learning many of his stage race skills from Basso. In 2010 Basso won his second Giro d'Italia, with Nibali finishing third overall. Nibali is now Italy's best Grand Tour rider and Basso seems past his best. However there is little or no rivalry between the two and rumours are circulating that Basso could even join Nibali at Astana as a key road captain and teammate." - Cyclingnews.com

Basso: It's Not Time For My Pension Just Yet | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Nieve and Anton still on the market*

Contracted to Euskaltel through 2014, these guys are stuck between a rock and a hard place. If E-E can find a new sponsor, their contracts remain in force. Will teams put money aside for them on the option that they may become free-agents, and meanwhile lose out on other prospects who they could sign up today?

Nieve And Antón In Demand After Euskaltel's Future Put In Doubt | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Quintana X2 at Movistar 2014*

Quintana has re-upped with Movistar - perhaps as a condition of his agreement - Movistar will also be pulling his brother up from the U21 ranks and giving him a Pro Contract as well - nice, another Brother act in Pro-Cycling!

Quintana To Stay At Movistar In 2014 | Cyclingnews.com

In other news, Tony Gallopin has jumped ship from RadioShanty to Lotto Belisol for 2014.

Tony Gallopin Signs For Lotto Belisol | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Things are Speeding-up!*

While Meier has re-upped with Orica-GreenEdge, Beppu will jump over to Trek and rumour has it that Classics specialist Langeveld will soon jump ship as well - Sky or Belkin may come into play here. Keukeleir is staying with Orica and will be their man for the Classics next year.

Boeckmans and De Bie from the sinking Vacans ship have found a safe harbor in Lotto-Belisol for next season. No word of De Gendt yet.

Winner of this year's Tour Down Under, Slagter is dis-connecting from Belkin and has plotted a course for Garmin-Sharp.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Jensie remains a Trekkie - Lone Star Shimano*

Despite a fire-storm of rumours that Jens Voigt was going to retire at the end of this year, the man himself has said he will do one more season and it seems certain that season will be with his teammates at Trek.

Voigt To Continue Racing In 2014 | Cyclingnews.com

Argos-Shimano has apparently secured the services of two Texans for next year, Craddock (Bontrager) and Haga (Optum - Kelly Benefits Strategies).

Craddock To Join Haga At Argos-Shimano? | Cyclingnews.com

Looks like Sanchez has an escape door open if and or when Euskaltel goes belly-up:
Sanchez Tries To Stay Optimistic Despite Euskaltel's Woes | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*A totally Random List of who's where in 2014*

Have not been able to find a good up-to-date list of who will be where next year - but here's what I have been able to glean so far.

And yes, I know a lot of names are missing (most of these riders who will be continuing in thier current teams next year) - I'll update as I learn more. I've avoided as much as possible rumoured transfers and tried to stick to confirmed transfers and contract renewals. If you know of more (confirmed), please PM me and I'll add to a future update.

Wondering about De Gendt, Henao, Anton, Da Costa and a few others - also wonder if Tinkov is putting something big together on the sly...

*Astana Pro Team*
Vincenzo Nibali
Jakob Fuglsang
Lieuwe Westra
Franco Pellizotti
Dmitriy Muravyev 
Borut Bozic 
Francesco Gavazzi
Paolo Tiralongo

*Belkin Procycling*
Theo Bos
Barry Markus
Graeme Brown

*BMC Racing Team*
Peter Velits
Rick Zabel
Philippe Gilbert 
Peter Stetina 
Taylor Phinney

*Cannondale*
Peter Sagan

*Garmin-Sharp*
Ryder Hejsedal
Dan Martin
Tom-Jelte Slagter
Phil Gaimon 
Lasse Norman Hansen 

*Katusha*
Joachim Rodriguez

*Lotto Belisol*
Tony Gallopin 
Kris Boeckmans 
Sean De Bie 
Adam Hansen 
Greg Henderson 
Lars Bak 

*Movistar*
Nairo Quintana
Alejandro Valverde
Benat Intxausti
Eros Capecchi
Dayer Quintana
Pablo Lastras
Ruben Plaza
Jose Joaquin Rojas
Giovanni Visconti
Jose Herrada
Jesus Herrada 

*Omega Pharma-Quick Step*
Tom Boonen
Mark Renshaw 
Rigoberto Uran 
Alessandro Petacchi 
Julian Alaphilippe
Mark Cavandish 

*Orica GreenEdge*
Matthew Hayman
Ivan Santaromita
Christian Meier 
Jens Keukeleire 
Jens Mouris 

*Trek*
Fumiyuki Beppu 
Jens Voigt 
Fabian Cancellara 
Frank Schleck 
Andy Schleck

*Sky Procycling*
Chris Froome
Richie Porte
Danny Pate

*Team Argos Shimano*
Chad Haga
Lawson Craddock

*Team Saxo Bank*
Alberto Contador
Roman Kreuzinger
Nic Roche
Valgren Andersen 

*IAM Cycling*
Sylvain Chavanel
Mathias Frank
Roger Kluge
Jerome Pineau
Vicemte Reynes

*MTN-Qhubeka*
Linus Gerdemann


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Aug 28 Update*

*AG2R*
Sebastien Turgot
Damien Gaudin

*Astana Pro Team*
Vincenzo Nibali
Jakob Fuglsang
Lieuwe Westra
Franco Pellizotti
Dmitriy Muravyev 
Borut Bozic 
Francesco Gavazzi
Paolo Tiralongo

*Belkin Procycling*
Theo Bos
Barry Markus
Graeme Brown

*BMC Racing Team*
Peter Velits
Rick Zabel
Philippe Gilbert 
Peter Stetina 
Taylor Phinney

*Cannondale*
Peter Sagan

*Garmin-Sharp*
Ryder Hejsedal
Dan Martin
Tom-Jelte Slagter
Phil Gaimon 
Lasse Norman Hansen 

*Katusha*
Joachim Rodriguez

*Lotto Belisol*
Tony Gallopin 
Kris Boeckmans 
Sean De Bie 
Adam Hansen 
Greg Henderson 
Lars Bak 

*Movistar*
Nairo Quintana
Alejandro Valverde
Benat Intxausti
Eros Capecchi
Dayer Quintana
Pablo Lastras
Ruben Plaza
Jose Joaquin Rojas
Giovanni Visconti
Jose Herrada
Jesus Herrada
Alex Marque 

*Omega Pharma-Quick Step*
Tom Boonen
Mark Renshaw 
Rigoberto Uran 
Alessandro Petacchi 
Julian Alaphilippe
Mark Cavandish 

*Orica GreenEdge*
Matthew Hayman
Ivan Santaromita
Christian Meier 
Jens Keukeleire 
Jens Mouris 

*Trek*
Fumiyuki Beppu 
Jens Voigt 
Fabian Cancellara 
Frank Schleck 
Andy Schleck
Stijn Devolder
Yaroslav Popovych
Jesse Sergent
Hayden Roulston
Gregory Rast
Haimar Zubeldia
Markel Irizar

*Sky Procycling*
Chris Froome
Richie Porte
Danny Pate

*Team Argos Shimano*
Chad Haga
Lawson Craddock

*Team Saxo Bank*
Alberto Contador
Roman Kreuzinger
Nic Roche
Valgren Andersen 

*IAM Cycling*
Sylvain Chavanel
Mathias Frank
Roger Kluge
Jerome Pineau
Vicemte Reynes

*MTN-Qhubeka*
Linus Gerdemann


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*September 3 Update*

Lots of talk now that Euskatel's license is about to be bought out by an F1 driver who appears to have the backing of a large Spanish Bank - and a very close relationship to Alberto Contador - so more developments await here.
In other news, Chris Horner is lighting it up in Spain right now - but remains without a contract in 2014! Go figure.

*AG2R*
Sebastien Turgot
Damien Gaudin

*Astana Pro Team*
Vincenzo Nibali
Jakob Fuglsang
Lieuwe Westra
Franco Pellizotti
Dmitriy Muravyev 
Borut Bozic 
Francesco Gavazzi
Paolo Tiralongo

*Belkin Procycling*
Theo Bos
Barry Markus
Graeme Brown

*BMC Racing Team*
Cadel Evans
Tejay van Garderen
Peter Velits
Rick Zabel
Philippe Gilbert 
Peter Stetina 
Taylor Phinney
Darwin Atapuma

*Cannondale*
Peter Sagan

*Garmin-Sharp*
Ryder Hejsedal
Dan Martin
Tom-Jelte Slagter
Phil Gaimon 
Lasse Norman Hansen 

*Katusha*
Joachim Rodriguez

*Lotto Belisol*
Tony Gallopin 
Kris Boeckmans 
Sean De Bie 
Adam Hansen 
Greg Henderson 
Lars Bak 

*Movistar*
Nairo Quintana
Alejandro Valverde
Benat Intxausti
Eros Capecchi
Dayer Quintana
Pablo Lastras
Ruben Plaza
Jose Joaquin Rojas
Giovanni Visconti
Jose Herrada
Jesus Herrada
Alex Marque 

*Omega Pharma-Quick Step*
Tom Boonen
Mark Renshaw 
Rigoberto Uran 
Alessandro Petacchi 
Julian Alaphilippe
Mark Cavandish 

*Orica GreenEdge*
Matthew Hayman
Ivan Santaromita
Christian Meier 
Jens Keukeleire 
Jens Mouris 

*Trek*
Fumiyuki Beppu 
Jens Voigt 
Fabian Cancellara 
Frank Schleck 
Andy Schleck
Stijn Devolder
Yaroslav Popovych
Jesse Sergent
Hayden Roulston
Gregory Rast
Haimar Zubeldia
Markel Irizar

* Sky Procycling*
Chris Froome
Richie Porte
Danny Pate

*Team Argos Shimano*
Chad Haga
Lawson Craddock

*Team Saxo Bank*
Alberto Contador
Roman Kreuzinger
Nic Roche
Valgren Andersen 

*IAM Cycling*
Sylvain Chavanel
Mathias Frank
Roger Kluge
Jerome Pineau
Vicemte Reynes

*MTN-Qhubeka*
Linus Gerdemann


----------

